# Directx 11 probleme und error mit steam Spielen



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe 1 problem und eine frage

problem 1:

Gestern habe ich just cause 2 auf steam gedownloadet, der download ist abgeschlossen, doch wenn ich jetzt das Spiel starten möchte, dann kommt ne Meldung mit Fatal Directx error 2

frage:

bei Metro 2033 (auch steam) kommt immer die Meldung, dass mein Graka-Treiber veraltet sei, ich habe allerdings die neueste 301.42 whql version für meine gtx 560 installiert, zudem kann ich ingame nicht die option directx 10 oder 11 wählen

betriebssystem windows 7 home premium 64bit

hoffentlich kann mir jemand helfen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juli 2012)

kann mir denn niemand helfen? 
das problem ist, dass bei den von google gefundenen ergebnissen, alle die ursache hatten, dass die graka nicht dx10/11 konnte oder winxp installiert war.
bei mir trifft das ja aber nicht zu


----------



## wishi (19. Juli 2012)

versuch das mal....Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details
Hast Du eine IntelCPU? Eventuell kann das auch daran liegen dass das Spiel auf die Intelgrafik starten will. Dann mal im Bios ausschalten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juli 2012)

nö ich hab nen phenom ii x4 955
jop ich versuchs mal

vielen dank für deine bemühungen


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juli 2012)

hat nicht geklappt....


----------



## fac3l3ss (19. Juli 2012)

Hast du PhysX (wegen Metro) installiert?


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## mr.4EvEr (19. Juli 2012)

ja wieso?


----------



## Westcoast (19. Juli 2012)

vielleicht hat man probleme in der registry, es gibt solche tools zum reparieren: Windows 7 Directx Fatal Error Repair Tools Compared & Review,Download


----------



## mr.4EvEr (23. Juli 2012)

regcure hat einige fehler gefunden
allerdings weiß ich nicht wie ich diese beheben kann, muss ich mich dafür registrieren oder eine kostenpflichtige version kaufen?


----------



## anon666 (24. Juli 2012)

Hast du denn alle Treiber usw richtig installiert? Wenn der PC einen Fehler macht dann liegt das zu 99% am User, und jetzt müssen wir diesen Fehler finden.

Diese Registry Cleaner helfen in der Regel nicht, ein kostenloser und guter wäre der CCleaner, der wird aber nichts dran ändern, genau so wie alle anderen auch.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2012)

ccleaner habe ich schon
iwie werde ich das gefühl nicht los, dass avast daran schuld ist
bislang hat es bei jedem neuen steam spiel alarm geschlagen... diesmal nicht
außerdem wurde keine desktopverknüpfung erstellt, obwohl ich meine (bin mir nicht mehr sicher) den haken gemacht zu haben
p.s. regcure hat bei mir u.a. einen dll fehler gefunden, evtl. könnte es ja auch daran liegen? allerdings frage ich mich dann wieso dann ein directx error angezeigt wird


----------



## mr.4EvEr (24. Juli 2012)

ich habe mich nun an den steam support gewendet...hoffentlich haben die, die lösung parat
und vielen dank für eure bisherigen bemühungen


----------



## aloha84 (25. Juli 2012)

Ist dein Windows auch wirklich up to date? Also alle Updates und Service Packs installiert?

Grüße


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juli 2012)

update ja und service pack 1 instaliert
p.s. ich mach halt mal ne sp1 neuinstallation


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juli 2012)

bei mir kommt die meldung, dass ich service pack 1 schon installiert habe...und da bei meinem win 7 das service pack 1 schon dabei war, kann ich es nicht bei programme und funktionen deinstallieren


----------



## mr.4EvEr (25. Juli 2012)

ich hab jetzt just cause 2 neu installiert... hat auch nichts gebracht...echt lustig, ich hatte noch nie so n kniffliges problem mit nem spiel


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juli 2012)

ich habe mal ne virusüberprüfung mit avast gemacht; der einzigste virus der gefunden wurde, war "autorun.inf"
diesen habe ich gleich mal in den viruscontainer befördert
zudem habe ich die treiber gewechselt von 301.42 auf den aktuellsten beta-treiber hat nichts gebracht und auch der letzte 200er whql. hat das problem nicht beseitigt
warum just cause 2 nicht startet, ist also weiterhin ein rätsel


----------



## mr.4EvEr (26. Juli 2012)

ich habe eine sache noch nicht erwähnt, die aber anscheinend doch recht wichtig ist (habe nen anderen thread gefunden)
und zwar; es steht zusätztlich zur error meldung da: "The game will now exit. Try starting the game with /failsafe if the problem persist.

ich habs nun in der cmd.exe mit failsafe ausgeführt, und trotzdem hats nichts gebracht 
allmälich bin ich n bissl gefrustet


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2012)

der steam-support konnte mir auch nicht weiter helfen... bevor ich mich aber nun an das justcause 2 forum wende (wo mich mich leider erst wieder registrieren muss)
habe ich noch eine frage die warsch. das problem behebt...
und zwar: das game benötigt den microsoft game explorer...dieser ist bei mir aktiviert...allerdings wird das spiel nicht im game explorer angezeigt...und wenn ich es manuell (in steam) hinzufügen will
dann kommt die antwort "spiel konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden"
bitte helft mir noch ein letztes mal

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## MOD6699 (30. Juli 2012)

Hm mein Spieleexplorer zeigt auch nicht alle meine Spiele an und trotzdem funzen sie. Hätte ich aber auch noch nie persönlich gehört das ein Game den Spieleexplorer voraussetzt. Mal was anderes dumm gefragt aber kann es auch ein HW Problem sein? Das vielleicht deine Festplatte das zeitliche segnet?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (30. Juli 2012)

nee daran liegts sicherlich nicht ich hab ne nicht mal ein jahr alte caviar black 1tb
die liegt immer bei 27-31 grad celsius und crystaldiskinfo zeigt auch alles in blau an
ich finds halt nur komisch...weil google sagt, dass der spieleexplorer voraussetzung ist...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2012)

ich hab noch mal in dxdiag reingeschaut und dabei was interessantes gefunden
könnte es evtl. daran liegen?
da steht nämlich ddi version 9Ex
könnte es evtl. daran liegen?


----------



## Skipper81Ger (1. August 2012)

geh mal im steam auf - "spiele" - "spielebibliothek anzeigen" - auf das spiel mit rechtsclick - "eigenschaften" - "lockale daten" - " spieldatei au fehler überprüfen" 
dann steam beenden, neustarten, spiel starten.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (1. August 2012)

hat nichts gebracht
metro immer noch auf directx 9 und just cause 2 läuft immer noch nicht...
wobei ich mir zimlich sicher bin, dass es bei just cause 2 an dem "kann nicht zum spieleexplorer hinzugefügt werden" problem liegt
ach ja: ich habe auch schon die vcredist.exe und dxsetup.exe manuell ausgeführt und im dx ordner ist ein dxupdate.cab drin, dafür muss ich dieses aber extrahieren, nun meine nächste frage: in welchen ordner muss dieses extrahiert werden?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2012)

könnte der thread bitte zu windows verschoben werden?
es liegt definitiv nicht an steam oder den spielen
ich habe mir den heaven benchmark geholt und dort kommt wenn ich bei den settings directx 11 wähle "D3D11Render:3D11Render():10.0 feature level is not supported"
hoffentlich kann mir dann jemand helfen...


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2012)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/g...ctx-11-und-10-laeuft-nicht-mit-gtx-570-a.html
ha! das hört sich doch mal nach meinem problem an
ich habe öfters das problem, dass mein bild ne weile einfriert und dann kommt, dass mein geforce treiber wieder hergestellt wurde!
was soll ich nun machen? karte einschicken? p.s. hab sie bei nem händler in meinem ort gekauft, hoffentlich bemerkt der mein oc nicht (habe es diese woche das erste mal probiert) 

nachtrag: krass: ich habe jetzt seit langem wieder einen windows leistungsindex durchgeführt, das stand dann auch neue hardware gefunden (seitdem hat sich an meiner hardware nichts geändert)
und zack: grafikleistung von 7,7 auf 6,0 herabgestuft what the F***! das gibts doch nicht
und die grafikkartentreiberversion soll angeblich die 8.17.13.142 sein, dass stand auch bei dxdiag
könnte es vieleicht daran liegen?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (2. August 2012)

ich habe n ungutes gefühl, einige dummköpfe haben nämlich in anderen foren gemeint, dass man directx 9 parallel zu directx 11 installieren kann
allerdings ist dx 11 ja abwärtskompatibel
wie werde ich nun dx 9 los?


----------

